# Die Koisaison 2019 - Eure Neuzugänge



## Alfii147 (5. Nov. 2018)

*Alle Jahre wieder ..
*
Hallo,

_aktuell ist es wieder soweit, die Ikeage in Japan ist voll im Gange!_
Nachdem der Thread letztes Jahr, relativ gut angekommen ist, würde ich euch auch dieses Jahr wieder bitten, uns eure neuen Koi, für die *Saison 2019 *doch hier vorzustellen.

Dieses mal kann ich leider keinen Vorreiter machen, da noch nicht fündig geworden.
Desweiteren, möchte ich erst meinen Bau vollenden!

Nun legt mal los ..

mit flossige Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Ida17 (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallöchen, 

sach mir bescheid, wenn Du fündig geworden bist. Lieferadresse gibt's dann per PN  

Nein Spaß, ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was die nächste Saison angeht. 
Ich suche noch nach einem schönen Showa, bislang waren sie mir alle zu dunkel.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Nov. 2018)

Was willste denn ausgeben und was genau suchst du Ida?


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

das werde ich hier kundtun, du darfst dich dann melden 
Eventuell fällt bald eine Entscheidung, dann wird der erste Koi vorgestellt ..
Wollte eigentlich Florian den Vortritt lassen 

Mit Showa kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich könnte andere Varianten anbieten.
Ich schreibe dir eine PN.

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Michael H (6. Nov. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch nach einem schönen Showa ( AOKI ) , bislang waren sie mir alle zu dunkel.


Hallo
Hätte da ein Showa nächstes Jahr anzubieten, wohnst aber leider zu weit weg ....


----------



## Ida17 (6. Nov. 2018)

Also preislich bin ich eher 3-stellig unterwegs, was für einen Anfänger wohl reicht  
Auf jeden Fall sehe ich mich nach Showa um, kein Ginrin die finde ich nicht so doll.
Ein Chagoi wäre auch nett  
Ob männlich oder weiblich wäre mir bei meiner bunten Mischung eher zweitrangig und das Alter sollte nicht unter Nisai sein (das versteht sich wohl von selbst)


----------



## Ida17 (6. Nov. 2018)

Man Michael!!! 

Daraus mache ich ne Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion... unverschämt.


----------



## Haggard (6. Nov. 2018)

So, ich habe mir für 2019 dann die ersten Koi reserviert und nun können die noch bis Mai bei den Händlern wachsen 

Aoki 29cm
Platinum Ogon 40cm

Von den Platinum Ogon natürlich nur 1.
Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## tosa (6. Nov. 2018)

der kommt im Mai, ist schon gekauft

Asagi Oya 62cm


----------



## tosa (6. Nov. 2018)

der kommt dazu
Sakai Kohaku >80cm


----------



## Teich4You (7. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich Florian den Vortritt lassen



War mir irgendwie klar 

Aber gut, da schon andere mit gemacht haben bin ich gerne dabei 

Oofuchi Kohaku
weiblich, frischer Sansai
Vermessen haben wir an dem Tag nicht.
Irgendwo zwischen 55-60 würde ich schätzen.

Leider kein richtiges Gesamtbild vorhanden.
Der Aufmerksame Zuschauer kann den Koi aber in einem meiner Videos sehen.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Ich mache mal hier weiter.
Sonst wird´s ja langweilig. 

Maruhide Kohaku
Vermutlich weiblich, frischer Nisai
Größe geschätzt um die 45-47cm

Dem Körper nach zu urteilen möchte der glaube ich groß werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,

dann wollen wir das Thema mal wieder auskramen!
Auch ich möchte euch meinen ersten Neuzugang für das Jahr 2019 vorstellen:

Züchter ist Conia
GR Showa - 50 cm groß
Weiblich & Nisai

  

  

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Teich4You (29. Dez. 2018)

Kauft denn keiner mehr Koi? 


Shinoda Hi Utsuri
Sansai, 50-55cm
Geschlecht unbestimmt


----------



## tosa (29. Dez. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kauft denn keiner mehr Koi?



nö, 2019 ist mir zu heiss, denn die Shipments der evtl. KHV-Farmen sind schon fast alle in Europa.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2018)

Dann ist es wohl ein Vorteil nur von einem Züchter/Händler zu kaufen. Zumindest so lange es dort keine Ausbrüche gibt...

Meine neue Dame für das Frühjahr:

  

Kohaku oder Goromo (die Zukunft wird es zeigen) - Nisai - 46 cm - Konishi

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kauft denn keiner mehr Koi?


Derzeit werden Silvesterkarpfen besser verkauft.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Jan. 2019)

Moin,

zwar keine Showa, aber ich bin doch fündig geworden  

  
Ai Goromo, weiblich, Züchter Kaneko, ca. 40cm, Nisai

  

Doitsu Karashi, Züchter Yamazaki, ca. 48cm, Nisai

Kommen ab Mitte März wie letztes Jahr in meine Innenhälterung, sofern wir da nicht schon den Super-Sommer 2.0 haben werden


----------



## Teich4You (14. Jan. 2019)

Läuft @Ida17 ! 

Hirasawa, Marusei Koifarm, Hi Utsuri
Sansai/Yonsai, ~58cm
Geschlecht: männlich


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zwar keine Showa, aber ich bin doch fündig geworden
> 
> ...



Na, jetzt legst aber los .. 
Woher stammen dir Koi, Ottlik ?


----------



## Ida17 (14. Jan. 2019)

Jo, konnte nicht anders als mal wieder mitzupokern 
Da Ottlik nur 15 Minuten Fahrtweg entfernt ist, bietet es sich an


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Deswegen die Frage, hatte da noch was im Kopf, war mir aber nicht mehr zu 100% sicher, das Du es warst.
Wenn nur 15 Minuten entfernt, dann bietet es sich natürlich an. Denke, da findest du auch einen tollen Chagoi  
Oder du pokerst etwas mit Shiro Utsuri ..

Wichtig ist halt wirklich das abholen.. 
Bekannter hat einen Karashi (auch Yamazaki) ersteigert ..
Am Bild sah er normal aus, angekommen ist er mit einem totalen Bollerarsch


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann wollen wir das Thema mal wieder auskramen!
> Auch ich möchte euch meinen ersten Neuzugang für das Jahr 2019 vorstellen:
> ...



Wir holen das hier nochmal hoch, bisher mein einzig vorgestellter Koi für 2019.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte - ein Video dazu ist aber noch besser 

Deswegen hier mal ein aktuelles Video vom GR Showa ..





_View: https://youtu.be/pt1g0fd5FQQ_


----------



## Ida17 (14. Jan. 2019)

Ahh mach mir keine Angst 
Bis jetzt waren alle Koi von ihm im Topzustand, ohne Bumsbirne und Bollerarsch 

War es auch diese Sonntagsauktion?


----------



## Ida17 (14. Jan. 2019)

Den Shiro Utsuri halte ich mir frei für den Sommer, aber da vereinbare ich einen Termin und suche vor Ort aus


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ahh mach mir keine Angst
> Bis jetzt waren alle Koi von ihm im Topzustand, ohne Bumsbirne und Bollerarsch
> 
> War es auch diese Sonntagsauktion?



Deswegen immer abholen! Dürfte bei dir, aber kein Problem werden.
Ich kann dir gerne eine PN diesbezüglich mit Bild schicken. Aber ich glaube, ich habe dich auch in Whatsapp ? Möchte meinen Thread hier ja nicht unnötig zu spammen.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2019)

Push - Push ..


----------



## axel120470 (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein erster Neuzugang für dieses Jahr
  
Karashi von 2017 , 44 cm, Züchter Yamazaki.
Hole ich in O'hausen ab sobald die Teichtemperatur passt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

hier noch ein weiterer Neuzugang, nach dem GinRin Showa.
Und es ist wieder ein Ginrin Koi geworden, nämlich ein Chagoi 

GR Chagoi - weiblich - Nisai & 54 cm groß





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZllmQLGsQE_


----------



## Ida17 (6. Apr. 2019)

Schön Axel, aus der Linie habe ich auch zwei Karashi und die entwickeln sich prächtig, sind wahre Fressmaschinen  
Viel Freude mit dem Koi!


----------



## axel120470 (6. Apr. 2019)

Danke Ida. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf den kleinen.
Wenn doch bloß die Wassertemp. schon über 15°C wäre.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Apr. 2019)

Na hier kratzt es an die 12°C, aber immer noch zu kalt 
Wollte bei O-Fisch auch noch einen Termin machen, vielleicht läuft man sich über den Weg


----------



## axel120470 (6. Apr. 2019)

Bei mir sinds 11°C
Wäre cool. Bei mir wirds auf jeden Fall ein Freitag werden. Mal sehen. Vielleicht in 3 Wochen


----------



## axel120470 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich hab noch mal zugeschlagen
  
Züchter Yamazaki
Geboren 2018
Größe 25 cm

Hoffe das ende Mai die Temperaturen endlich stimmen und ich die beiden in O'hausen abholen kann.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Kusa72 (8. Mai 2019)

Hier stell ich mal meine ersten "Japaner" vor. Ein Hi Utsuri -Shinoda, ein Kohaku und ein Ginrin Ki Utsuri. Die Kleinen sind noch in der Innenhälterung bei 17°C und warten auf wärmere Wassertemperaturen im Teich.

Gruß KuSa72


----------



## axel120470 (19. Mai 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Na hier kratzt es an die 12°C, aber immer noch zu kalt
> Wollte bei O-Fisch auch noch einen Termin machen, vielleicht läuft man sich über den Weg


Hallo Ida,

Warst Du schon bei O-Fisch? Wie sind die Zustände dort? Hast Du den Erfahrungsbericht hier im Forum gelesen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2019)

Darüber gibt es ganz viele Berichte! Hierzu auch mal die Koi-Foren durchforsten..
Dort haben sich schon einige was mitgebracht, auch vor kurzem hier im Forum jemand, der dort Koi abgeholt hat ..


----------



## axel120470 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß hatte ich gelesen. Ida wollte halt auch dort hin und so wie ich meine gelesen zu haben, war sie immer zufrieden. Ich hab jetzt echt Angst, da ich keine Quarantäne machen kann


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2019)

Vor kurzen den Thread mit Fischkopf, meinte ich nicht.
War ein anderer User, der auch dort Koi erworben hatte und sich __ Parasiten mit eingeschleppt hat, ist aber mittlerweile wieder alles paletti!

Mein favorisierter Händler wäre es nun nicht


----------



## axel120470 (19. Mai 2019)

Meiner nun auch nicht mehr. Problem ist halt das ich 2 ersteigert habe.


----------



## PeBo (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Axel,
schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/590625/

Ida hat gestern wohl 3 neue eingesetzt!

Ich verstehe deine Befürchtungen!


----------



## axel120470 (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Peter,

das hatte ich schon gelesen, und deshalb daraufhin hier die Frage gestellt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ida17 (20. Mai 2019)

Moin,

die 3 Mädels stammten aus meiner Innenhälterung, die seit März lief; problemlos über 2 1/2 Monate. 

Die Befürchtungen teile ich nicht, zumal ich das Angehen eines Händlers im Internet als absolut rufschädigend betrachte. 
Diesen Thread mit dem Erfahrungsbericht habe ich auch gelesen.
Allein nur um seiner Verärgerung Luft zu machen sich deshalb hier anzumelden und schön anonym darüber zu debakeln? 
Passt heute zum "Mama-Papa-Rechtsanwalt-Zeitgeist", sehr seriös und professionel (Achtung, ironisch gemeint).

Da ich mich bereits mit Herrn Ottlik diesbezüglich unterhalten habe, vertraue ich dem Urteil einer natürlichen Person und nicht einem anonymen Threadersteller.
Selbstverständlich ist der Verlust eines Tieres unschön, da wir aber (bzw. ich kenne ein paar andere Hintergründe) die Situation vor Ort beim Käufer nicht kennen, wäre ich etwas vorsichtig mit diversen Äußerungen. 

Ich habe bei der O-Fisch GmbH bereits 6 Fische im Topzustand erworben. Sollte davon nun einer krank werden liegt es an mir und nicht mehr am Händler.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Mai 2019)

Möchte euch gerne hier meinen dritten Neuzugang für die Saison 2019 vorstellen.
Es handelt sich um den mittleren:

Kawakami Goshiki
Nisai & weiblich
Größe ~ 47 cm


----------



## axel120470 (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe heute meine beiden Neuzugänge abgeholt ( und vorher noch einen sehr netten Boxenstopp bei Ida17 gemacht )

Hier die beiden beim Salzbad:
  
  
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ida17 (4. Juni 2019)

Ich sag doch, Du hättest die Beiden vorher abholen sollen, dann würde der Brummer  jetzt bei mir schwimmen


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2019)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Habe heute meine beiden Neuzugänge abgeholt ( und vorher noch einen sehr netten Boxenstopp bei Ida17 gemacht )
> 
> ...


Salzbaden ist okay. 
Dabei sollte man aber dringend belüften.
Eine etwas größere Wanne für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit empfehle ich auch.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2019)

Neuzugang, ja bestimmt kommt wieder was durch 
  
Und das ist nach gut 10% Wasserwechsel


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

hier mal 2x Kohaku als Neuzugänge!
Die Tiere befinden sich bereits im Teich 





_View: https://youtu.be/bhNWaZYyQlk_


Torazo Kohaku:
Weiblich
3 Jahre alt
64 & 66 cm groß


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Möchte euch gerne hier meinen dritten Neuzugang für die Saison 2019 vorstellen.
> Es handelt sich um den mittleren:
> 
> Kawakami Goshiki
> ...



Auch hier kann ich nun ein passendes Video nachreichen!





_View: https://youtu.be/CuISGa5N1G4_


----------



## PeBo (23. Juni 2019)

Nachdem ja mein Kohaku vor einigen Wochen (ich berichtete) leider verstorben ist, kam mir mein Teich mit nur zwei Koi, wenn auch je knapp 80cm groß, doch sehr leer vor. Deshalb durften in unseren Teich doch noch 2 Neue einziehen.

Darf ich vorstellen:

Kikusui von Züchter Aoki, 21cm mit einem glänzenden Rot und einem Flammenmuster wie von einem Graffitikünstler aufgesprüht.

  
  
  

Akame Karashi Yamabuki von Züchter Konishi also mit roten Augen und glänzenden Schuppen (25cm).

 

 

  

Beide Tosai hier einmal zusammen:

 

 

  

Und hier nochmals im Größenvergleich mit meinen Großen:

  

Wir sind gespannt wie die beiden neuen sich in den nächsten Jahren entwickeln.

Gruß Peter


----------

